# Saddle Height



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

Have put the OPAL on my short list. The ORCA is a little out of my price range. Can the geometry of this bike accomidate me to ride my saddle at 83 cm, measured form the center of the bottom bracket to the top of the saddle? I would like to be able to ride the size 57.

I'll learn more when i visit a store but i live in a rural area and the nearest store is well over an hour away.

Does the OPAL provide a comfortable ride for long days on the bike?

Thanks all...


----------



## Slow Ride (Jul 10, 2008)

I've read various posts over time indicating the Opal rides stiffer than an Orca, and that Orca is actually better for long rides. Apparently the Opal is designed stiffly for criterion racing. Unfortunately I can not speak from experience as I have only ever ridden an '09 Onix in 54 size. 

Regarding seatpost, I don't know know the design limit for maximum seatpost height above the frame. I have a 34" inseam on the 54 cm, with saddle height of 73.5 to 74 cm. I don't think I have more than 1 ft of seatpost above the frame. I think the frame measures 52 cm from BB to seatpost clamp. If I'm mistaken I'll post later with correction. 

I'm sorry I don't have any advice based on experience with regard to Opal/Orca, but no one had yet posted a response.


----------



## ltspd1 (Oct 18, 2006)

Can't speak to the newer Opals, but I've got an 06' and love it because I've had fit issues in the past, and this frame fits me like a glove. That said, I'm 56 years old and do feel the stiffness on longer rides, much more than, say, my old Kestrel. For me it’s a trade-off between a perfect fit and stiff ride. A younger rider may not notice it though, and may appreciated its responsiveness…it’s a fast bike.


----------

